# Anyone have a dark stained wood cart?



## Jules (Mar 25, 2012)

I see a lot of (gorgeous) wood carts in light stains as that seems to be the style in the US, but I was wondering if anyone chose a darker stain for their cart? Would LOVE to see pics. Pretty Please


----------



## Jules (Mar 26, 2012)

I should add, that I am specifically thinking of tones/stains that would go well with my little guy (in avatar) who is Bl/Br.


----------



## brasstackminis (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the light stained wood would look nice on your black guy...if you got really dark, you would see nothing! I guess it is really up to you. I have refinished my wooden EE cart and stained it the light oak. I use it on my black shetland and I think it looks good... I suppose you could stain or paint your cart whatever color you wanted to...

Here is a picture...I still am going to add the black patent leather to the shaves...just haven't done that yet but you can use your imagination


----------



## Jules (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, you did an awesome job on refurbishment! Had you done up a cart before? The tone of the stain does look nice with your black horse, it has a nice 'rich' look about it.

Long, rambly post alert:

I intend to buy a Minicrown when I travel to the US (freight on those things is nutso!), we were originally coming in Nov but have had to change our plans to come in Feb instead, I will still stick with that plan unless I find one cart meets all needs.

I came into some money last week-hmm, confession time- I had a car accident (another drivers fault and no-one hurt) 8 days ago that has meant I have been paid out for the full value of my car as it was too damaged to be bothered fixing.

Now, of course I need to buy a new car with that money but think I could also get some hot looking wheels for my mini too......





Wood carts are quite reasonably priced, freight is cheap and well, I just like them. I am tossing up between a Country Road Cart or a Show/Pleasure Cart from Silver Penney Farm , the stain thing is just perturbing me. I can't work out what will work.





I am really rubbish at putting colours together, you would just have to see my dress-sense in real life to know that





I am new to driving but from what I can see of the 'scene' here, painted carts/sulkies are more the style. My husband is a timberworker though so he of course prefers timber to be seen rather than painted over. Decisions,decisions!

I suppose I should say that my harness hardware is brass, and I like rich,warm colours. Oh and black, I wear black a whole lot (hides my love of cake a little).

Looking forward to loads of input to help me work through this indecisiveness.


----------



## Flying minis (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a dark stained cart for my big horse - I'll try to find a picture to post. It's a walnut stain, so quite a bit darker than the "blond" stained ones. He's a sorrel tobiano, and it looks really nice with him.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is one of my mahogany stained cart with my mare that is similar to yours in color. It has burgundy and gold pinstriping. Mind you, this will NOT work with every horse. If you get a horse that favors "cool" tones, this won't look as well. For example, a silver, gray, white, or some chestnuts.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2273051513059.129321.1451812149&type=3&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=2273059153250&set=a.1054999342516.9608.1451812149&type=3&theater

Sorry I have to use a link rather than embedding, but the image tag doesn't want to take this url.


----------



## Jules (Mar 26, 2012)

Flying minis said:


> I have a dark stained cart for my big horse - I'll try to find a picture to post. It's a walnut stain, so quite a bit darker than the "blond" stained ones. He's a sorrel tobiano, and it looks really nice with him.


Ooo can't wait to see it! I have been looking at the 'walnut' stains (special and dark).



ClickMini said:


> Here is one of my mahogany stained cart with my mare that is similar to yours in color. It has burgundy and gold pinstriping. Mind you, this will NOT work with every horse. If you get a horse that favors "cool" tones, this won't look as well. For example, a silver, gray, white, or some chestnuts.
> 
> https://www.facebook...&type=3
> 
> Sorry I have to use a link rather than embedding, but the image tag doesn't want to take this url.


Oh my goodness! Those are the EXACT colours I had in mind for pinstripe.




I originally thought I wanted burgundy wheels but then decided a tasteful pinstripe would be better. Your horse is very similarly coloured to mine, thanks so much for the pic.


----------



## rbrown (Mar 27, 2012)

ClickMini said:


> Here is one of my mahogany stained cart with my mare that is similar to yours in color. It has burgundy and gold pinstriping. Mind you, this will NOT work with every horse. If you get a horse that favors "cool" tones, this won't look as well. For example, a silver, gray, white, or some chestnuts.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2273051513059.129321.1451812149&type=3&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=2273059153250&set=a.1054999342516.9608.1451812149&type=3&theater
> 
> Sorry I have to use a link rather than embedding, but the image tag doesn't want to take this url.


That is gorgeous!! I've always liked dark stained carts. Now I'm getting ideas for fixing up my road cart...


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2012)

rbrown said:


> That is gorgeous!! I've always liked dark stained carts. Now I'm getting ideas for fixing up my road cart...


It is funny that you replied as I have been looking at your cart in your avatar and really liking the size of the wheel you have on your cart. I have a 'thing' for big wheels as they make the whole picture seem more classic and a lot like what the big horses have. What size are your wheels?


----------



## rbrown (Mar 29, 2012)

Jules said:


> It is funny that you replied as I have been looking at your cart in your avatar and really liking the size of the wheel you have on your cart. I have a 'thing' for big wheels as they make the whole picture seem more classic and a lot like what the big horses have. What size are your wheels?


The cart in my avatar was borrowed for a state 4-H show way back when... 5+ years ago now, before I had any nice equipment to use. I'm not sure what size the wheels are! My current cart (I'm attempting to post a pic below...) is almost the same as my avatar cart- I'll measure the wheels on that one and get back to you


----------



## Jules (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks





I LOVE the green cart. I would rather like burgundy painted wheels..but that will have to wait for now

I just ordered a cart about two seconds ago....in dark walnut. I have never seen this stain on a cart so it is a little bit scary. I was tossing up between Ebony and Jacobean but I did see Ebony on a cart that wasn't finished very well and it looked a little unusual.

I am excited but a little freaked out in case I got it wrong.

I think my cart will look a lot like yours Robyn, I got a Silver Penney Show Pleasure but have asked that the slats don't extend out the back like they do on the website.

Nail-biting times!


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 29, 2012)

Jules said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Jules, now I'm envious of you..LOL..Nice cart..And I didn't know you had a wreck!!! Hope you are okay my friend .


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2012)

Peggy, I hope it all works well together, will be sure to post some pics when it arrives, it will take 3 mths probably.

I wasn't hurt in the accident, I think I have a pic of my horse with the smashed car in te background, will try and work out how to post it. I am a techno-phobe, but wil give it a try


----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Jules (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooooo I did it! Not a great photo, it was all front end damage which put crease in bonnet etc, you can kind of see from this pic. My car is dirty as I live in a country town wit lots of dirt/crappy roads and I would rather wash my animals than wash my car 

My DSD is doing a great job at entertaining our dog and Hercules while they both dry off from a bath


----------



## rbrown (Apr 1, 2012)

Jules said:


> It is funny that you replied as I have been looking at your cart in your avatar and really liking the size of the wheel you have on your cart. I have a 'thing' for big wheels as they make the whole picture seem more classic and a lot like what the big horses have. What size are your wheels?


They are 26"- Skip is 39", so they look a tad smaller than my avatar cart's wheels (put to a 36"), so I think those wheels are also 26" or pretty close.


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2012)

hey thanks, missed your response back in April


----------



## wildoak (May 18, 2012)

walnut cart I have used with a really dark, almost black mare... very pretty and still enough contrast to see the cart. I am envious of your Silver Penney, my boarder had one and it was such a nice ride.





Jan


----------



## Jules (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful colour combo Jan! My cart just shipped this week, it is enroute to LA right now then onto Sydney.

Cool, glad that you thought the SPF cart was a nice ride, I was going to upgrade the suspension just for smiles, but everything I heard (and you just confirmed that again!)) said they rode just great as they are so I let it be.

I chose dark walnut stain with muted pinstripe of either yellow,metallic gold or straw..not sure which yet as I was leaving it to the cart-maker to see what looked best with the way the stain turned out. Can't wait to get my hands on it in a few weeks.

I really like the subtlety of this pinstripe (from the Bird in Hand Carriage Catalogue) and was aiming for something similar with my own cart.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 19, 2012)

Now you know you will have to post pictures of it



.I'm so glad you'll be getting it soon,.


----------



## Jules (May 19, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> Now you know you will have to post pictures of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I will be like a foreign tourist let loose in a koala park with the camera. Expect annoying amounts of photos when it arrives!

I have missed seeing you arund btw Peggy. I have been 'good' and not mare staring until my exams are over


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 22, 2012)

Jules said:


> Trust me, I will be like a foreign tourist let loose in a koala park with the camera.






:rofl



:rofl

Leia


----------



## Jules (May 22, 2012)

Holy smokes, I get a peek at it before it even gets here..rather by mistake I might add!!!

I was browsing old links I had bookmarked in my cart search and was looking at them before I deleted them (and okay, was looking at carts instead of revising for my mental health nursing subject exam) and found a pic of my cart, it had just been added to the website and absolutely has to be mine as I modified the slat length and opted for tufting,pinstripes etc. Not confirmed that it is yet, but I have no doubt - my mods and requests were very specific.

The pics did not have the brass rein rail and brass hubs I also chose, but I imagine they would not be listed as 'standard' anyway.

Pam was beyond awesome throughout the whole process, nothing was too much trouble for her to organise, it was a very pleasing transaction and I would recommend her in a heartbeat to anyone. I felt completely safe and secure making the purchase

I probably don't want to link to the website it is on, as it is not the lovely Pam from Silver Penny Farm who worked so hard to organise the details on it with the cart maker.

The right click only saves the whole series of images. Argh, so keen to share. My husband is a timber craftsman himself so it is money he feels happy to part with for such a fine looking wooden vehicle. I am SO happy with it.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2012)

Yes, it is definitely my cart that is on the website.

Oh wow oh wow. Don't know if I can resist linking...Argh, I can't! Here it is

http://www.sunriseponyfarm.com/img/5deluxe_Big.jpg

The brass rein rail and hubs are not pictured for the purpose of the listing, but the cart actually does have them.

I am one VERY happy woman.


----------

